# Spoke wheel for threading on the 8x14 lathe



## Rndmann9 (Jul 6, 2016)

I made this about a month ago. Not sure why I didn't think about posting it.  Those who know the 8x12/14 lathe with stock motor is way to fast for threading so I made this to turn the spindle by hand.  Useful for centering stock in a four jaw chuck too.   It threads onto the back of the spindle shaft.


----------



## Rndmann9 (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is a shot of it off the machine.


----------



## Rndmann9 (Jul 6, 2016)

Simple to make with minimum materials.


----------



## valentin (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice idea!, but... you take it out before machining, don´t you?.


----------



## Rndmann9 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yea this is just for manually turning the spendle with out power.


----------



## Rndmann9 (Jul 6, 2016)

It's easy to unscrew to remove when powered machining in needed.


----------

